# Secret world of Gold.



## Aristo (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/episode/the-secret-world-of-gold.html

Quite interesting.


----------



## Ocean (Apr 18, 2013)

only available in Canadia.


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like a show I'll make sure and catch!


----------



## Aristo (Apr 19, 2013)

Can anyone arrange for this to be available to non Canadian viewers on the forum?

Thank you.


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 19, 2013)

You can view it in the CBC website.

http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/ID/2380466502/


----------



## radical351 (Apr 22, 2013)

i just went there and read about, then i read the comments and someone has posted it youtube already in 3 parts
so the rest of the world can watch


ray


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 22, 2013)

Here it is on YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzge_rRdXHQ


----------



## Palladium (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you very much Jack i have been wanting to watch that.




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzge_rRdXHQ[/youtube]


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting, but at least two things caught my eye as being totally false or unrealistic.
- The gold is created in a super nova just as copper, lead and silver for example. All elements heavier than iron and nickel is created by super novas. But it didn't fall as a rain on the earth as it passed through an exploding star... :shock: 
- The building in Canada with golden glass panes, no way that each pane had 50 ounces of leaf gold each, it would be totally black inside. The truth is that it probably is covered with a few microns or nanometers of gold to keep infra red radiation (heat) out.
A couple of years ago there were a thread about recovery of gold from IR reflective gold treated glass from demolition rubble but I don't remember any details.

Thanks for sharing, it was interesting to watch. 

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 23, 2013)

At 3.5 millionths of an inch thick, 50 oz of gold leaf would cover about 10,000ft2 of surface area, with no overlapping. That's one big window - say, 100' x 100'


----------



## EDI Refining (Apr 24, 2013)

I think Wikipedia states 8 grams of gold per window panel. We actually received a call a while back, from a contractor that had 2 panels, that were surplus.

He thought each panel had 8 oz of gold, we looked into it and found it was really only 8 grams and had to regret on the inquiry.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 27, 2013)

This looks like a good place to park something. I seen a news article on T.V. today and though i would share it with everybody. Not that anybody should care, but i found it real enlightening. I see this old fellow around town from time to time and have spoken to him once or twice, he's the kind everybody likes, but had no idea he had worked that long or was that old. http://www.myfoxal.com/story/22697788/gadsden-goodyear-worker-celebrates-70-years-on-the-job?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer1f12b&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 27, 2013)

For what ever reason, they're doing their best to keep this production out of view. The youtube one is gone, as is the one on CBC. 

Anyone care to disclose what it was about?

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 27, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> The gold is created in a super nova just as copper, lead and silver for example. All elements heavier than iron and nickel is created by super novas.


A good explanation of the formation of the elements in question is discussed in the book Red Giants and White Dwarfs, written by Richard Jastrow. If memory serves (it may not), they are formed at the incredible temperature of 600 million degrees F, by nuclear reaction (super nova, as has been described). 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 27, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> For what ever reason, they're doing their best to keep this production out of view. The youtube one is gone, as is the one on CBC.
> 
> Anyone care to disclose what it was about?
> 
> Harold



Try these links. The original Youtube video seems to be gone but here are two more copies... try to have the internet forget something. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_Im3rsRi9g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHTuP3AwPcU

Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 27, 2013)

Göran,
Thank you my friend. I viewed it immediately, as it may disappear again. 

A little showboat, for sure, but a real eye opening. I have serious doubts that the glass mentioned really does contain the 50 ounces of gold mentioned! 

We live in a world of fraud. Why should gold be any different?

Harold


----------



## kane333 (Jun 27, 2013)

Last night I watched a documentary about the manipulation of the price of Gold. The documentary fits in with all of the commentary on this thread and on Ken's (jeneje) thread "What's with gold prices?" 

I can only find snippets and trailers of the documentary on YouTube but a real eye-opener. This will make you want to save all the Gold you have accumulated.

The 100thMonkeyChannel on YouTube has a few good snippets. All the snippets are part of the movie and what they talk about in the documentary. The documentary is called

End of the Road: How Money Became Worthless

https://www.youtube.com/user/100thMonkeyChannel


----------



## Drimacus (Jun 27, 2013)

For a while, "The secret world of gold" was available for download on at least two torrent sites. I downloaded and saved a HD copy. For the YouTube version, in case it vanishes again, it can be downloaded and saved with a free program such as DVDvideosoft and watched on your computer with VLC Media Player, also free.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 27, 2013)

Firefox has a good Youtube down loader also, just search for
Firefox Easy YouTube Video Downloader

Here is 24 minutes on End of the Road: How Money Became Worthless;

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xtzujm


----------

